# Tick Removal



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What is the very best way to remove a tick, without making things worse for transmission of tick borne illness?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I haven't done this using soap, but I have done it using alcohol.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Introducing-TICKED-Worlds-Simplest-Remover/dp/images/B002HVM7LK/ref=dp_image_2-1_0/179-3878508-7886435?ie=UTF8&s=pet-supplies&img=0&color_name=2-1"]







[/ame] Works best for me, no fuss no muss and you always get the head if done correctly.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

kiya said:


> Works best for me, no fuss no muss and you always get the head if done correctly.


Where did you buy that? o-o I do believe I shall invest in one!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

The one I have is old, think I got it from Jeffers. I found that picture on amazon Amazon.com: Ticked Off Pets Tick Remover, White: Pet Supplies I have been battle ticks all of my life I HATE to touch them. My grandmother used to burn them with matches when I was little. I crush them with a hard object till they pop. (Gives me great satisfaction)!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am definitely getting one of those for myself! And one for my best friend. Ticks are so gross. I try everything to avoid touching them directly.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This is the one I have, and unfortunately have had to use it lots lately. Same concept as the one posted above, though slightly more compact. Contech Tick Twister Pro


You can see a picture of this one (for size comparison) here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/158300-first-aid-kit.html

The cotton ball idea sounds very interesting! And I'd agree- certainly less traumatic then ripping the ticks out with a spoon like device like above.


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

We had a terrible infestation of ticks after taking the dogs to NC, it took a lot of work to get rid of them. I loved this little tool, its the best. By the way I think I eventually got an ivermectin collar for them and that seemed to be the only thing that worked on getting rid of them.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I live in the mountains, and I've been using Advantix II. It works ok, but I can always tell when it's time to reapply, as he'll start getting a couple. DH and I just pull them straight out with a good pair of regular tweezers, gently and slowly. Never had a problem. We then swab the area with rubbing alcohol and I apply neosporin to it.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> I live in the mountains, and I've been using Advantix II. It works ok, but I can always tell when it's time to reapply, as he'll start getting a couple. DH and I just pull them straight out with a good pair of regular tweezers, gently and slowly. Never had a problem. We then swab the area with rubbing alcohol and I apply neosporin to it.


I use Advantix as well, neither of my shepherds have had a single tick in 2 years. When Wylee (malamute mix)was still alive I took him to a lake near Cheney Washington, we didn't get to stay long as he and I were quickly covered in them. There looked like thousands of them. I stripped down to my under wear in the middle of a bare wheat field next to a highway, but I didn't care I want them gone! As for Wylee they were crawling all over him, I put him in the back of the truck ( I don't usually) and stopped at a vet office on the way home & picked up some frontline. Wylee had to stay out in his kennel over night, but by morning most of the ticks were dead or close to it, haha victory!!!


----------

